# H-16 Found a tiller



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I found a guy with a tiller that will fit my Bolens H-16. It's part number 18614. The guy wants $150.00 for it. It looks like it's all there except the connector for the drive shaft. The thing is really rusty. But he says it works. I am wondering if that is a good price for one. Also the guard on the back of it is gone. No big deal. I am more concerned about how bad the rust is. Looks to me like it has sat outside for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's not a bad price,actually.


----------

